# Starting DTP training



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi

i'm thinking of doing some DTP training sessions and was just wondering what's the best way to start to avoid injury etc- do all the sets at bodyweight/one weight or go straight to the "proper" way of increasing/reducing weight as the rep range decreases/increases?

Any thoughts or opinions?

Thanks


----------

